# Help Me Pick a CBD Strain



## The Hemp Goddess

I have narrowed my search down, and am liking:

The Durga Mata II CBD 
http://www.seedsman.com/en/durga-mata-i-i-cbd-feminised-seeds

The Critical Cure CBD:  http://www.seedsman.com/en/cbd-critical-cure-feminised-seeds

And the Mango Haze CBD:  http://www.seedsman.com/en/cbd-critical-cure-feminised-seeds

I am leaning towards one of the first two as the Mango Have is mostly Sativa (duh, its a Haze) and I think I want more of an Indica.  

So everyone, I would love the opinions of my MP family.  I will be ordering something within the next day or two.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have narrowed my search down, and am liking:
> 
> The Durga Mata II CBD
> http://www.seedsman.com/en/durga-mata-i-i-cbd-feminised-seeds
> 
> The Critical Cure CBD:  http://www.seedsman.com/en/cbd-critical-cure-feminised-seeds
> 
> And the Mango Haze CBD:  http://www.seedsman.com/en/cbd-critical-cure-feminised-seeds
> 
> I am leaning towards one of the first two as the Mango Have is mostly Sativa (duh, its a Haze) and I think I want more of an Indica.
> 
> So everyone, I would love the opinions of my MP family.  I will be ordering something within the next day or two.



I have almost everything on this list, and Durga mata II is my next to grab it sounds just to my liking, check her out here THG

http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/top-10-cbd-seeds/


----------



## ston-loc

I'm happy with the Cannatonic I grew out this season. Sorry thg, its not on your list, but its the only cbd strain I have used/grown.


----------



## lyfespan

Ugh had to make an order with the Tude the freebies were sick

Added to my line up
Nebula II
Durga mata II
Cannatonic 
CBD Critical cure


Freebies are
Critical sensi star 
Berry Ryder 
Blueberry headban
Blue OG 
710 gum
Atomically haze
Wappa

I was gonna order larry too but don't know who's to get


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

And then you, lyfespan... posting about the Tude's freebies. You made ME order!


See what you've started THG??
:48:


my "light-weight" wife [oh geez, lets not go there!] maybe the perfect fit for this new HIGH CBD LOW THC stuff.

I went with:
Dinafem Shark Shock CBD
Paradise Seeds Durga Mata II CBD
:chillpill:


offset by some: G13 C99, Critical-Jack and L.OG 
:dancing:


----------



## Rosebud

So THG, indica, sativa, cbd's?  I don't understand why you would want a sativa cbd... then you would be jello body that needed to jiggle?

I guess I assumed and probably wrongly assumed that cbd's are muscle relaxers and only would be like indica. There really is no head involved.  I am confused. I am going to go look at your selection....

I see the critical has lower head affect. Harlequin has no head effect at all.  I think i would go with the first one.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I am not a CBD smoker hate the taste an effects but canna tonic , sweet island skunk CBD and dig weed CBD and afghani CBD are huge sellers


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> So THG, indica, sativa, cbd's?  I don't understand why you would want a sativa cbd... then you would be jello body that needed to jiggle?
> 
> I guess I assumed and probably wrongly assumed that cbd's are muscle relaxers and only would be like indica. There really is no head involved.  I am confused. I am going to go look at your selection....
> 
> I see the critical has lower head affect. Harlequin has no head effect at all.  I think i would go with the first one.



I chose the Durga for exactly that reason Rose, no head, well I'm hoping. Some people really want to try the oils but are worried about the head side, seems some of my friends were getting mild PA from just from worrying about this, and of course if there's any sativa in the oils I get feedback for sure.

 So I went with quite a few new CBD strains to try and find one or two that wouldn't have these effects, I myself am also learning the effects on myself with these as well, I get really wound up with some sativas. I imagine that they were picked early mostly cloudy or clear, another reason I like growing my meds. 

I'm looking for jello without a care in the world, and it would be great if it could quite all the ADD task alarms going off in my head.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Sounds about where my wife is lyfespan. Once you trigger a Panic Attack the first time they (understandably) get worried about the next which is a downward spiral and very counterproductive to the whole point. 

I'm hoping these strains will put her @ ease so she can ENJOY 

And that will leave me to my C99 or satori or chuck bride sativa strains


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My understanding is that I will not turn to jello with the Sat dominant strains--just pain relief without the high.   Howeveer, it is just as likely that I am incorrect as you.  I think I want something more for nighttime.  However, I have friends that would like a sat dominant for during the day.

I did look at the Cannatonic and Freedom Baby, but both of those are a bit high priced--I am on a limited budget what with property taxes and Christmas.  Hoping to keep the seed cost around $50 + whatever shipping is. 

Thanks all for chiming in.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

gl Goddess


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

000StankDank000 said:


> I am not a CBD smoker hate the taste an effects but canna tonic , sweet island skunk CBD and dig weed CBD and afghani CBD are huge sellers



Can't quite afforde the $14.00+ per seed for the Cannatonic.  The Sweet Island looked good, but I couldn't find any CBD percentages for the strain.  I couldn't really find any info on the Dig Weed or the Afghani.  I do want something that has been tested and is somewhat stablilized.  Any links to these other strains?


----------



## 000StankDank000

As far as I can tell THG canna tonic is the starting Block then bred with whatever else to get a new strain . Ex dig weed CBD is a canna tonic mother with a dig weed father. So if you want the real CBD strain your gonna have to pay to play I think as the rest are just takes on that first strain. 

This is what I am told from one of the growers for the big LP on Vancouver island. If your after a real High CBD strain I'd get the canna tonic . I have no experience growing CBD meds just in sampling them and talking with people who grow it.


----------



## deadkndys

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Can't quite afforde the $14.00+ per seed for the Cannatonic.  The Sweet Island looked good, but I couldn't find any CBD percentages for the strain.  I couldn't really find any info on the Dig Weed or the Afghani.  I do want something that has been tested and is somewhat stablilized.  Any links to these other strains?



Not sure if you're looking for Fems or not but SSC has cannatonic for 10 dollars a seed (reg).

hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/resin-seeds-cannatonic


----------



## ston-loc

Seen a few different cannatonics also.. Resin seeds on attitude is where I got mine, and don't remember them being overly priced. On my cel so I couldn't quickly pull up the tude to check.


----------



## Rosebud

It was nice of the breeders of Freedom Baby to say in its blip that it is kind of a crap shoot to see what you get.   I  think it is like that with most of these new cbd strains.  Unless you get a clone.  I got mad at freedom baby cause it hermied, but i think that was my fault, i can't remember right now. Two people ask me for it... I will order it again someday. It is the one mr rb likes the best. I must confess I don t smoke it myself.  Stoner.

If i do get it I will do what i did last time and take clones if nothing hermies I will keep them this time.. In  a fit of hermie rage I tossed all the clones from freedom baby.  It would be fun to work one of these plants and see what you like the best and interesting to see how many pheno's you get.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

unless you have access to big money testing running CBD crosses is a shot in the dark...  In Colorado testing was $150 and 3 tests were needed...  so figure $450 per female to confirm which if any of the cuts are high CBD...  If you can obtain a proven tested cut that is no doubt your best option...  

there may be 20:1 CBD to THC phenos in that Thunderstruck but how are ya know if you get one?


----------



## deadkndys

Home potency testing has been around for a few years.
You can get a kit that comes with 25 tests for 165.00

hXXps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0d36ORIr1c
hXXps://www.marijuanausa.net/

This vendor is selling a CBD kit for 25 dollars.

hxxp://cbscientific.com/cbscientific-products/personal-analytics-cbd-detection-kit.html


----------



## Rosebud

Jaam, do you know if harlequin is 100% cbd? Sure seems that way to me.


----------



## Rosebud

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> unless you have access to big money testing running CBD crosses is a shot in the dark...  In Colorado testing was $150 and 3 tests were needed...  so figure $450 per female to confirm which if any of the cuts are high CBD...  If you can obtain a proven tested cut that is no doubt your best option...
> 
> there may be 20:1 CBD to THC phenos in that Thunderstruck but how are ya know if you get one?




Exactly.


----------



## ston-loc

I got a harlequin 1/8 from the disp a while back now that you mention it Rose. Their testing had 6% cbd with a higher thc. Forget what it was, but I mental noted it.

Just getting on the pc, looking at the cannatonic cost it has gone up since I purchased mine a year ago. I never got mine tested, but I've seen it tested at 6%thc and 14%cbd at one disp. And was told when I asked about that, that it wasnt even their best. That they had 1.8%thc to 14%cbd at their best.

Was interested to get mine tested, but at the end of the day didn't want to drop $125 for a test. Smoking it though, get a tiny high so theres some thc, but mostly the cbd body feeling. I like it. The wax I made from it has been great for tension headaches


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> It was nice of the breeders of Freedom Baby to say in its blip that it is kind of a crap shoot to see what you get.   I  think it is like that with most of these new cbd strains.  Unless you get a clone.  I got mad at freedom baby cause it hermied, but i think that was my fault, i can't remember right now. Two people ask me for it... I will order it again someday. It is the one mr rb likes the best. I must confess I don t smoke it myself.  Stoner.
> 
> If i do get it I will do what i did last time and take clones if nothing hermies I will keep them this time.. In  a fit of hermie rage I tossed all the clones from freedom baby.  It would be fun to work one of these plants and see what you like the best and interesting to see how many pheno's you get.



SOHUM seeds is now putting on their pax that bla bla seeds should be 80% CBD, or 90% depending on the strain.


----------



## lyfespan

deadkndys said:


> Home potency testing has been around for a few years.
> You can get a kit that comes with 25 tests for 165.00
> 
> hXXps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0d36ORIr1c
> hXXps://www.marijuanausa.net/
> 
> This vendor is selling a CBD kit for 25 dollars.
> 
> hxxp://cbscientific.com/cbscientific-products/personal-analytics-cbd-detection-kit.html



Thanx for these, I have just about every breeders CBD strain, and I was not looking forward to testing costs. You now I'm expecting a report on those ac/cd you scored btw.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Rosebud said:


> Jaam, do you know if harlequin is 100% cbd? Sure seems that way to me.



No its 2:1 ratio of CBD to THC...  I believe it is around 12% CBD and alil less then 6% THC...   The lab results are no longer posted online but I did send them to you in a pm awhile back at the other spot...  :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

deadkndys said:


> Home potency testing has been around for a few years.
> You can get a kit that comes with 25 tests for 165.00
> 
> hXXps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0d36ORIr1c
> hXXps://www.marijuanausa.net/
> 
> This vendor is selling a CBD kit for 25 dollars.
> 
> hxxp://cbscientific.com/cbscientific-products/personal-analytics-cbd-detection-kit.html



That test does not give you percentages so what good is it?   Its just gonna tell you CBD is present in the matter...   you wont know if its 2% or 27% CBD without full lab analysis...  2% nothing special...   27% you just found a new clone only so come up with a good name for her...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have not been able to find anything out there with a CBD percentage higher than Mango Haze that lists 8-10% CBD.  Most of them are around the 5-6% area, if they have any percentages at all and a lot of them don't.  Most of the CBD strains I found had about a 1:1 ratio of THC and CBD.

I went ahead and ordered some Durga Mata II, but I will be keeping my eyes open.  If something with significantly more CBD becomes available, I will probably be for trying it.


----------



## kaotik

best of luck THG.
it really is a crapshoot with seeds though IMO. it's so much better if you can get a verified clone (and i'm sure with your connections, you could  )
basically a blind pheno hunt with seeds.

i'm a rec and med user.. but can easily say; i'd much rather get 1 verified quality CBD clone, than hunt through a bunch of seeds again. cause they're nice medicinally.. but suck recreationally  
it really sucked with my limited space; i need some rec, and it was a huge setback growing a round of pot that didn't get me high  


 i personally would avoid anything with CBD tacked onto the end myself. just screams blatant marketing to me.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have not been able to find anything out there with a CBD percentage higher than Mango Haze that lists 8-10% CBD.  Most of them are around the 5-6% area, if they have any percentages at all and a lot of them don't.  Most of the CBD strains I found had about a 1:1 ratio of THC and CBD.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered some Durga Mata II, but I will be keeping my eyes open.  If something with significantly more CBD becomes available, I will probably be for trying it.



Looks like we will be the first in here running the Durga mataII, I'm looking forward to seeing what the deal is all about.


----------



## deadkndys

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> That test does not give you percentages so what good is it?


You're wrong.

 A still from the video.








I can not comment on the other one as I have no real info on that one.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

deadkndys said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> A still from the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not comment on the other one as I have no real info on that one.



The other one is the important one....  lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Lyfespan--looking forward to running the Durga Mata II together.  As this is for totally medicinal purposes, I will be running them organic.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Lyfespan--looking forward to running the Durga Mata II together.  As this is for totally medicinal purposes, I will be running them organic.



Theses will mainly be fore RSOs but I think a few people will also enjoy a lil smoking too. I can't wait to start popping beans.

When do ya think you'll be popping?


----------



## Joe420Camel

I wont be dropping mine for another 2-3 months (after this Chucky's Bride bean I dropped yesterday turns to sweet sticky flowers) 

Mine will be smoked for the most part. my wife is a novice smoker who has a hard time keeping up with me but still wants to partake.  

Unless you all come up with a killer recipe using these Magic butter machines


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have not been able to find anything out there with a CBD percentage higher than Mango Haze that lists 8-10% CBD. Most of them are around the 5-6% area, if they have any percentages at all and a lot of them don't. Most of the CBD strains I found had about a 1:1 ratio of THC and CBD.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered some Durga Mata II, but I will be keeping my eyes open. If something with significantly more CBD becomes available, I will probably be for trying it.



 THG my buddy that spread the Harlequin cut has a Cannatonic cut that is around 18% CBD and 12% THC if I remember correct...  the test results were online but are no longer there...  I actually spoke with him today about his AC/DC beans he got at the cup last year and he said he ran them and when he put them into flower they never did anything and after 5 weeks tossed them....  he said he thinks they were hemp and is not very happy...  he said he will be goin to the cup again and talking with the breeder to share his experience...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Lyfespan--I will probably pop the beans as soon as I get them.  But since I just ordered them, I anticipate that it will take 2 weeks or so to get them.  I will probably make some kind of tincture with some of it, but the majority will be smoked.

JAAM--thanks for the info!  Nice to know.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Lyfespan--I will probably pop the beans as soon as I get them.  But since I just ordered them, I anticipate that it will take 2 weeks or so to get them.  I will probably make some kind of tincture with some of it, but the majority will be smoked.
> 
> JAAM--thanks for the info!  Nice to know.



Well with my space moving right along, I might be popping with you, just gotta get my building permits handled. Btw I will be trying to run organically too, but time will tell, might have to go GH line up again, as I have a lot left.


----------



## lyfespan

Just wanted to point out once again the great work the people at Sohum seeds is doing.
View attachment image.jpg

Harley-tsu for second

Thanks again to Levi for all the help and time I think I'll be happy with the beans.


----------



## kaotik

you got beans from them lyfe?
i didn't think you could get their wares outside of cali.


----------



## lyfespan

kaotik said:


> you got beans from them lyfe?
> i didn't think you could get their wares outside of cali.



Yes I was able to get their entire CBD line up while I was at the emerald cup in Santa Rosa.
 I have been reading about Sohum for quite awhile on here. They really put in the time and love, along with research to help provide the best possible end product. Testing and reworking, helped them come out with these crosses of Harley Jo, cannatonic, and tsunami.  



 I will be seeing them again hopefully at the high times cup as well in San Bernardino  in February.


----------



## 420circuit

Regarding Harlequin, the cut in CO was tested and had equal THC and CBD. The guy who gave me a cutting was driving a white limo powered by hemp oil and explained that the plant has "the perfect ratio". He gave me the cut with the agreement that everyone who gets it needs to be willing to pass another along freely. Kind of a Karma thing.

I think the Harlequin numbers were around 8% THC and same CBD and I have found it to be a nice smoke, but sativa-leaning in effect. Now that I have an R-14er I am making CBD oil separate from the "regular" oil so it can be decarbed a little longer and at a higher temperature. I am taking 100-200mg of each oil per day currently, sometimes a lot more depending on what's happening around the house. I don't drive after taking the oil, at least not usually, but up to about 100mg it is possible, but I'd prefer not to. 

View attachment 12-23-2013 Harlequin.jpg


----------



## 420circuit

This is the test result for R14er, aka R4, aka Charlotte's Web. Ugly plant. 

View attachment R14er.png


View attachment R14er3.jpg


----------

